# Hurricane Hermine



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Our family and church is praying for everyone's safety. I ask as a group that we say a prayer for the safety and strength of the people that will be in the path of this destructive storm. Please if you are in the path take whatever precautions you need to take. Life is more important than material possessions.

Hurricane Hermine takes aim at Florida - CNN.com

No quotes


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

We just watched the local TV county-by-county update. The eye will pass west of us, which puts us on the bad side of the storm.
50-70 MPH winds, gusts higher, lots of rain (we need it), tornadoes likely. We are far enough inland to not worry about any storm surge, and far enough from the river flooding will not be a concern.
Dogs and us will be hunkered down. Horses are already in their stalls, which I built using wind code experience from living in South Florida. There's not much we can do for the chickens beyond what they already have.
Our mobile home was built and anchored to meet the Florida wind codes for mobiles - 110 MPH.
From around 8 PM tonight till 5 AM tomorrow will be the worst.

Thank you for your prayers. My wife and I are prayin' hard, too.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Good luck, RPD.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

@rice paddy daddy will you be able to update us if you have no power? In case you didn't know I am a worrier.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Auntie said:


> @rice paddy daddy will you be able to update us if you have no power? In case you didn't know I am a worrier.


If we lose power here for any appreciable time, I can always go to one of the nearby towns for free WiFi from McDonalds.

The first of the outer bands is blowing thru now. Lightning, 40 mph or so winds, heavy rain. Just like a normal Florida afternoon rain storm.
The big stuff comes later.

The 6:30 national news is coming on shortly. I watch ABC, I wonder what they are going to show? We can automatically assume a reporter in a rain slicker standing on the beach with the driving rain.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Just cranked out a short prayer.

First Tornado to hit FLA in a 11 yrs say the Weather Channel, Accu Weather folks. Wow, wouldn't have guessed that.

Hermine looms as first hurricane to make landfall in Florida in 11 years


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Hunker down and be safe RPD.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

May God be with those who want and need His protection.


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

How are the other boat dwellers holding up? I know there are a couple.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Slippy said:


> Just cranked out a short prayer.
> 
> First Tornado to hit FLA in a 11 yrs say the Weather Channel, Accu Weather folks. Wow, wouldn't have guessed that.
> 
> Hermine looms as first hurricane to make landfall in Florida in 11 years


We have had a number of tropical storms that did not make hurricane status (74 MPH sustained wind).
Florida has been real lucky since the 2004 and 2005 seasons.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Watching the latest now. Still will be a Cat 1 hurricane as it passes just west of Waycross, Ga. About 45 miles from here.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Hope all is well everywhere but hope the Southern 500 in Darlington, SC is dry for Sunday. I had plans to go but keeping my options open..


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Slippy said:


> Hope all is well everywhere but hope the Southern 500 is dry for Sunday. I had plans to go but keeping my options open..


I hope so. Darlington is the only antenna broadcast race for the month on September. The next one will be Charlotte on Oct 8th.


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

We'll be thinking of you. Tie some concrete blocks to those cluckers now, ya hear?


----------



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

Hey RPD, 

Been thinking' about ya lately. 
We have been getting' very little effect from Her-Mean today. I got a couple of Uber trips in before 4pm.
However, I am concerned about the Answered Prayers farm. 
God heard me talking `bout you, your sweetheart and your furry and feathered family. 
Let me me know if ya need help. I can hold sumptin' until you hammer it.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

CWOLDOJAX said:


> Hey RPD,
> 
> Been thinking' about ya lately.
> We have been getting' very little effect from Her-Mean today. I got a couple of Uber trips in before 4pm.
> ...


We're good. Wife went to bed already. I just gave the dogs their last turn outside.
I've got Fox 30 on with the sound off. As soon as landfall is made, I'm turning in too.
Hopefully God will wake us up in the morning!

Oooops! Radar is showing a big band getting close.


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

Landfall! I will rest a bit better and my heart rate may even go down! I will also devote more energy to sending my prayers and good vibes to all in hermines path. Good luck and God bless folks!


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

@rice paddy daddy Good thoughts to you and the family and anyone dealing with that SHTF storm. Stay safe!


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

RPD my prays are with you and family , we are looking to get some of it Friday night , only 5 to 8 inches of rain and 35 to 45 wind gust , we lost power for 4.5 hours last night do to a storm so the ground is very wet now , they say there will be more power outages tonight .


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

6:00 AM update.
Just woke up. Still dark outside, but scanning my flashlight around shows all outbuildings still standing. 
We had a couple of power blips during the night, but they are on. TV says there's about 3,000 without power in our county. 
Light rain, wind about 20-30 sustained. Higher gusts. This will increase as the storm gets closer.

Downgraded to tropical storm, center will pass north of Waycross, Georgia in about two hours - the closest it will get to us. We are about 45 miles south of there. So far we seem too be OK, I have to wait until daylight to see if we have any downed trees.

Hermine already went across a lot of area. I pray that everyone is OK. Animals included.

CWO - are you and your family OK?


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Tornados and storm surge is the biggest threat. Tornados are still in
Play. 

Stay safe RPD.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Son2 is on standby with GA Power as they ready for some hard weekend work. Stay safe all you Electric Lineman and Utility Workers.


----------



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

rice paddy daddy said:


> 6:00 AM update.
> Just woke up. Still dark outside, but scanning my flashlight around shows all outbuildings still standing.
> We had a couple of power blips during the night, but they are on. TV says there's about 3,000 without power in our county.
> Light rain, wind about 20-30 sustained. Higher gusts. This will increase as the storm gets closer.
> ...


Yep.
We're good here. 
Winds are still coming outta the South.
When the winds start coming from the west we'll see how much debris from the neighbors comes to us. I don't expect much.
Glad your out buildings and family are doing well.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

Slippy said:


> Son2 is on standby with GA Power as they ready for some hard weekend work. Stay safe all you Electric Lineman and Utility Workers.


Slippy, 
I was a USN helicopter electrician for 13 years before trading a tool box for a desk. 
In SE Asia I had to fix electrical systems in the monsoons to keep battle ready.

My utmost respect to Son2 for doing his duty with GA Power. I think about those folks every time it storms.

:vs_clap:


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Update #2.
After daylight, I walked the property. Except for the woods out back - trees were dancing wildly in the wind. Fences OK, animals OK, no trees down that I could see.
One good thing - the 14 year old used camper trailer I bought doesn't leak. :vs_peace:

Winds increased and at 8:30 AM we lost power. Okefenokee Rural Electric is our power company and they are usually quick to restore power as soon as the wind gets low enough for them to safely get up in the overhead buckets. No so today. After 6 hours without power, I went to the generator. FAIL. Rubber gasket holding fuel line in bottom of tank disintegrated and leaking. Tried fixing it with Permatex gasket compound. FAIL. :vs_mad:
Power was restored just a few minutes ago.

Now, it's time to shower up and eat.
See ya later.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Update #2.
> After daylight, I walked the property. Except for the woods out back - trees were dancing wildly in the wind. Fences OK, animals OK, no trees down that I could see.
> One good thing - the 14 year old used camper trailer I bought doesn't leak. :vs_peace:
> 
> ...


Just got a text from Son2, his crew is in Tifton, GA not too far from you RPD.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

I am in Charleston, and we barely got any rain, thank God. But, I did clean most of the gutters I was able to reach prior to it coming.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

we here in NC are starting to get high winds and a lot more heavy rain , the news said , 5 to 8 inched of rain and wind gust up to 55 mph , it's very windy out now . I hope we keep our power , if not we are ready . the ground is all ready very wet , trees have been falling down all day , we are just going to sit back and wait it out .


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

@targetshooter; your in the peadmont right? My people are up around old fort. I have not heard form them in a bit..


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Slippy said:


> Just got a text from Son2, his crew is in Tifton, GA not too far from you RPD.


They are probably using Tifton as a base. There will be a LOT of work throughout the whole area.
The actual center passed south of Tifton by not very far, heading to Waycross which is maybe 60 miles east on US 82.
Waycross got hit pretty hard, from what I saw on the Jacksonville news.

The Jax news also mentioned there were over 100,000 people without power in the area around Tallahassee. It wouldn't be that far for your son's crew to drop down there, either.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Update #2.
> After daylight, I walked the property. Except for the woods out back - trees were dancing wildly in the wind. Fences OK, animals OK, no trees down that I could see.
> One good thing - the 14 year old used camper trailer I bought doesn't leak. :vs_peace:
> 
> ...


First, very glad everything is well with you RPD. If I would of saw this thread earlier I would of had some prayers heading your way. But, the big but, PMCS. When is the last time you (every one, me included) have done Preventive Maintenance Checks and Service on your equipment, at least your essential equipment? Learn by RPD's generator malfunction!


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

RPD, glad to hear you did not suffer from the storm.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

I converted everything(minus weedeater) I have to propane. I highly recommend it.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Operator6 said:


> I converted everything(minus weedeater) I have to propane. I highly recommend it.


It's not practicable for most.


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

A Watchman said:


> It's not practicable for most.


Sure it is, it's not complicated and it's not cost prohibitive. Fuel can be stored virtually forever without degradation.


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

jim-henscheli said:


> @targetshooter; your in the peadmont right? My people are up around old fort. I have not heard form them in a bit..


I am 30 min west of Ft Bragg , 45 min from I 95 , yes Piedmont , " sand hills " central part of the state " as they call it .


----------



## Targetshooter (Dec 4, 2015)

Things went very well for us last night , a few tress are down , we didn't lose power , so we are happy and very thank full .


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Glad the damage is minimal!


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

Operator6 said:


> Sure it is, it's not complicated and it's not cost prohibitive. Fuel can be stored virtually forever without degradation.


and a WHOLE lot safer ....

one of the things I gave Walking Dead credit for - the one episode where they blew up a large propane storage tank .... usual Hollyweird BS is to just shoot it and it blows ... TWD actually gave it some reality by igniting it with a fireworks rocket ....


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Glad all seemed to weather the storm well.

RPD, sorry to hear the problem with the gennie, I'm sure you'll have it fixed for next time when you might really need it. Did you consider a "Macgyver" fix with an old inner tube for a gasket? 

I've also used motorcycle tanks with gravity feed for fuel sources. One time, it looked funny going down the road, with a MC tank bungee strapped to the roof of an old F250. Back in the day all the PU had carbs and not FI.

P.S. looks like the storm will miss me altogether, I'm a few hours drive north of the ocean


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

Happy to hear that all is well.


----------

